# Quickest Way to Get a Goat to Like You



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Is to rescue them from the bucket they manage to unsnap from the panel and get it over there head and behind there front two legs.

















After saving them they can't get enough of you!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh my! Silly goat!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Impressive. Goats seem to always be good at getting themselves really tangled in stuff.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, she really got herself stuck, didn't she? :lol: that's funny.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

My goodness! :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

hahaha. How they manage to do all these crazy things.....


----------

